# Tastey shake



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

2 scoops banana extreme nutriton build and recover

400ml semi skimmed milk

400g yeo valley organic greek style yoghurt with honey

shake well

And enjoy


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mmmmmm gonna give it a try but with pro 6


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brockyboy said:


> 2 scoops banana extreme nutriton build and recover
> 
> 400ml semi skimmed milk
> 
> ...


That's alot of calories!!


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

ideal for bulking splinter?

sounds great!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> That's alot of calories!!


Lol...yeah I think something like 1000

I'm always on the bulk never seem to go above 10-11% body fat high metabolism I guess


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds great will give it a go !


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

don't care much for taste but enjoying Build & Recover big time, specially the no bloating factor


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> don't care much for taste but enjoying Build & Recover big time, specially the no bloating factor


Banana one tastes awesome!..strawberry was ok to start with never liked strawberry that much before tho.


----------



## shawn5 (Feb 4, 2011)

Banana and dates shakes was really awesome to drink i love to drink it,..


----------



## abner1466868007 (Mar 3, 2011)

These food items are helpful for body builders include, milk ,meat , fruits and specially dry fruits are very helpful in growing someone,s muscles.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry but it doesnt matter how much fruit or dry fruit you have it wont make your muscles grow at all.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oats, nana, natty yog, shot of protein, peanut butter, splash of soya milk and if they dont make you sh1t thru the eye of a needle an egg...

i like how peanut butter gives it a savoury taste.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just tried this, tastes wicked


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Abner, you are wrong about dried fruits. Once a friut is dried like that it is basically just sugar.


----------

